# heads up



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

greesed lightning on offer on amazon, £22 for 2x1 litres.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

How good is this stuff?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It is often maligned, but if you use it strictly as a Q.D on clean paint, it's excellent. I have tried it on dirty cars, and from my experience it does mark the paint. It is also excellent on glass. A little tip i find useful is to spray onto the cloth then work it into the paint, as it has the tendency to spray everywhere. Durability is a bit down, 2-3 weeks tops, but the finish it leaves is very impressive. I would recommend it, but don't expect the ' miracle ' results you see on the shopping channel.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I will not be buying any but it has to be worth a thanks at that price. President Swirl summed it up with regards to use :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I've got some I won in a comp and it's ok as a top up QD but I wouldn't like to clean a dirty car with it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've had some for a bit. It's ok, don't spray it about though. I found it dries white in the seams and on other stuff.
I got mine from a local Boyes, 1ltr plus matching tyre dressing, glass cleaner and 2 microfibres. £20. The dressing and glass cleaner were £10 each, so work that one out.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

This stuff is the best glass cleaner I have ever used!


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

£19.99 for 2 on idealworld


----------



## Dan12 (Feb 6, 2013)

SKY said:


> This stuff is the best glass cleaner I have ever used!


i agree with you SKY.. i am also using this one for my car 

cheers!:lol:


----------

